# He jumped in the wrong direction



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I could almost hear the swear word in the second to the last pic! Beautiful work!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG I love the fourth picture. The look on his face is priceless!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love his reflection in the 1st and 4th photo!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I could almost hear the swear word in the second to the last pic! Beautiful work!



Me too!!! 

Love your photos, just amazing!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

ALWAYS great pictures.
However, I KNOW Paco would NEVER make such a mistake.
Obviously THIS was the original!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I could almost hear the swear word in the second to the last pic!


That word sounds different in my language but the expression is international. 

*Kimm I saw the reflection after I made these pictures.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Paco is Hot-o! I like-ee!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

sharlin said:


> ALWAYS great pictures.
> However, I KNOW Paco would NEVER make such a mistake.
> Obviously THIS was the original!!! LOLOLOLOL



Paco says: Thank you  and I'm saying; you are a great photoshopper


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

fabulous pics! and such an athletic pup! 8fps, eh? canon 7d? nikon d300? i'm jealous either way!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

sharlin said:


> ALWAYS great pictures.
> However, I KNOW Paco would NEVER make such a mistake.
> Obviously THIS was the original!!! LOLOLOLOL


Very clever!

P.S. forgot about the reflection.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

boo.and.hanna said:


> fabulous pics! and such an athletic pup! 8fps, eh? canon 7d? nikon d300? i'm jealous either way!


Thanks  (Nikon d2x and the nikkor 70 200 VRI)


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those shots are incredible!! Love how the splash in the last shot makes the #30 too.
Great reflections, my favorite is the fourth one, just look at those tucked up back legs would you, what form!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> Those shots are incredible!! Love how the splash in the last shot makes the #30 too!


I didn't even notice that! Very cool...


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

rik said:


> Thanks  (Nikon d2x and the nikkor 70 200 VRI)


even more jealous now!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, great pics! Loooove his expression in the pics!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots as always. The oops picture cracked me up. Paco is quite the athlete though.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning! I can never get tired of your photos, they're so great!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so great. Love the reflection as well.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I love his reflection in the 1st and 4th photo!


soooo agree...the relfections are artwork themselves....! gorgeous!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I think he purposely jumped in the wrong direction just for that fourth picture.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

stunning pics again Rik, love the clarity !!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

awesome. the facial expressions are priceless. Btw, which camera do you have? I'm thinkng about getting a nicer one...


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome pictures


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful photos!! I love #4 with the reflection and last one with the big splash!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Those photos are absolutely stunning, as is Paco!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome pics rik!!! #4 makes a fabulous desktop background photo...let me know where to send the royalty check..:uhoh:
Sorry not the quality in my post as displayed on my computer though!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Priceless!!!! Just Priceless


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Pudden said:


> awesome. the facial expressions are priceless. Btw, which camera do you have? I'm thinkng about getting a nicer one...


I use a Nikon d2x but the camera body is not that important. Nikon, Canon, Olympus, Pentax only have good camera bodies. The lens really makes the difference.  

*AlanK that looks great.  and please sent the royalty check to GRF :bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I use to own a Pentax. I loved that camera. It was all manual and I even knew how to use it!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I use to own a Pentax. I loved that camera. It was all manual and I even knew how to use it!


Pentax was my first SLR camera. I loved and still love it too


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

rik said:


> Pentax was my first SLR camera. I loved and still love it too


I had a Pentax in 1980. My son used it in high school in the 90's for a photography class. I have a wonderful photo that he took, black and white, framed. The photo is of my Cocker Spaniel. My son was pretty good with that old thing.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

rik said:


> Pentax was my first SLR camera. I loved and still love it too


hey, I've still got my first slr too ( still got all of them actually ) , it's a praktica and all clockwork, no ttl and had to use a hand-held light meter, always looked forward to getting my prints back


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

rik said:


> The lens really makes the difference.


but you're forgetting the most important thing, the user! top notch in your case!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow - stunning pics


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> hey, I've still got my first slr too ( still got all of them actually ) , it's a praktica and all clockwork, no ttl and had to use a hand-held light meter, always looked forward to getting my prints back


I only sold my first digital camera the d50. I never used a hand-held meter till now in the studio. For my B/W photos I had my own dark room. That was fun too. 

*boo.and.hanna Thank you  I agree but what I want to say is that most of the people are only comparing camera bodies and the lens is only a side issue.
In my opinion the lens is by far the most important part of the hard ware.:curtain:


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

rik said:


> I only sold my first digital camera the d50. I never used a hand-held meter till now in the studio. For my B/W photos I had my own dark room. That was fun too.
> 
> *boo.and.hanna Thank you  I agree but what I want to say is that most of the people are only comparing camera bodies and the lens is only a side issue.
> In my opinion the lens is by far the most important part of the hard ware.:curtain:


True about the lens,i use a sigma (all my budget will Allow at present) a with my samsung.
your pics are stunning by the way.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I enjoy your photos so much and please keep sharing them.


----------

